# Problemer/Irritasjoner i gnome desktopbruk..

## Joffer

Jeg skulle gjerne ha løst et par problemer i gnome (2.14). Hvordan kan jeg løse følgende:

1) Bruke Windows tasten til å åpne menyen (slik som start knappen i windows). Men den bør ikke komme opp før windows tasten er sluppet, slik at man kan bruke windows tasten i kombinasjon med andre taster til andre ting.

2) Er det mulig å pakke ut filer (f.eks. .rar filer) med høyreklikk-og hold på musa og drag og drop til et annet (nautilus)vindu og så velge "extract here"? Det er så tungvindt å først åpne rar fila i file-roller og så angi hvor den skal pakkes ut.

3) I forbindelse med windows tasten ønsker jeg å bruke win+L for å locke maskinen. når jeg prøver å tilordne det med "keyboard shortcuts" så får jeg bare "Super_L" med en gang jeg trykker på win tasten. Er det mulig å fikse? Kanskje med noe xkb config?

4) Har Nautilus bare 2 forskjellige views? Enten Icons eller List? For min del så vil jeg heller kalt "List" for "Detailed". (Ja jeg bruker mye windows til daglig..  :Rolling Eyes: ). Jeg savner det vanlige "List" som Windows Explorer har, med bare filnavn/kataloger i kolonner bortover.. jeg trenger som regel aldri å se detailed info... Mulig å fikse?

5) I forbindelse med 2) så synes jeg det tar fryktelig lang tid å pakke ut filer. Har prøvd med .rar filer til nå, men jeg har en AMD64 X2 4200+ som ikke ser ut til å "brette opp armene" når jeg pakker ut. CPU forbruket forblir på 4-8% på begge kjernene.. Skulle likt å sett at ihvertfall den ene kjerna ga opp mot 100%. Mulig?

----------

## Joffer

Ingen som har løsning på noen av problemene/irritasjonene?

----------

## patrix_neo

Kör en googling på scripting nautilus ?

Då kan man lösa en del av det du skriver. Typ, länka .tar.gz till tar-util osv osv.

Har för mig det finns någonstans att ladda ner färdiga script och nautilus funktioner någonstans.

----------

## Joffer

 :Smile:  Skal sjekke det  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kallamej

 *Joffer wrote:*   

> 4) Har Nautilus bare 2 forskjellige views? Enten Icons eller List? For min del så vil jeg heller kalt "List" for "Detailed". (Ja jeg bruker mye windows til daglig.. ). Jeg savner det vanlige "List" som Windows Explorer har, med bare filnavn/kataloger i kolonner bortover.. jeg trenger som regel aldri å se detailed info... Mulig å fikse?

 

Välj View -> Visible columns. Så vitt jag kan se får du dock bara en kolumn.

----------

## Joffer

 *kallamej wrote:*   

>  *Joffer wrote:*   4) Har Nautilus bare 2 forskjellige views? Enten Icons eller List? For min del så vil jeg heller kalt "List" for "Detailed". (Ja jeg bruker mye windows til daglig.. ). Jeg savner det vanlige "List" som Windows Explorer har, med bare filnavn/kataloger i kolonner bortover.. jeg trenger som regel aldri å se detailed info... Mulig å fikse? 
> 
> Välj View -> Visible columns. Så vitt jag kan se får du dock bara en kolumn.

 

 :Sad: 

----------

